# i really need some help



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you own this mare...or do you lease her?

The owner of the mare...is also the owner of the foal.

(Your post is somewhat hard for me to follow.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

I have her on loan but i pay all expenses for the foal x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If you do not own the mare, you don't own the foal. But I would be keeping track of what you've spent on the foal, and send the mare owner a bill.

At 3 days old, a foal doesn't cost much. And if gone by weaning, foals are actually pretty cheap to take care of since the majority of their meal is mommas milk. Maybe a vet bill for its 24 hour check. Which I'd be sending to the owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> her?
> 
> The owner of the mare...is also the owner of the foal.
> 
> ...


What she said. 

Unless you had a breeding lease, you do not own the foal. Tell the owner she needs to pay/repay all the expenses to you and take her to small claims court if she doesn't. 

Do you have a lease contract?


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

She refuses to pay it and doesnt wont anythin to do with the foal untill then so all training and expenses is down for me if i was left to the owner it would be in a field rotting just like the mare was untill i got her and got her back to health
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

There is no contract not even for the mare she basicaly told me to take her never even asked where i was going iv moved 3 times and only that i have posted to her where they are she wouldnt have asked x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Does the owner have any papers for the mare?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your best bet it to keep all receipts and track everything with the foal. And then take her to small claims court.

Or cut your losses at weaning. 

There really isn't another legal option unfortunately. It's a tough spot to be in. I do not envy you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

I cant afford to pay court costs.. what would happen if i was to passport the foal x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

nemo said:


> I cant afford to pay court costs.. what would happen if i was to passport the foal x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How can you afford the foal then?

Where are you? Country/State etc. as people here will be able to help you better if they know your rough location.


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

Because i will make sure i can afford the foal as it will be mine.. and in the uk wales
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

nemo said:


> Because i will make sure i can afford the foal as it will be mine.. and in the uk wales
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then make sure you can afford the court costs? Or send the mare and foal back. Or offer to buy them. If the owner cares as little as you say she does wouldn't she sell to you? 

You've gotten yourself into a bad situation. The foal will never legally be yours unless you buy it from the owner. You may be able to get away with pass porting it, I have no idea what your laws are there, but that wouldn't make it right or legal.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

You should either buy them both, or drop them both to the owner and not turn back.

I see only issues and loss of money if you don't.


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

But its not that simple i have brought her on so much and she is part of the family now  she wont sell iv tryed allways i realy have thisis the only 5hing i can think of doing now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, it would still be stealing. 

You have to be careful when you get attached to a horse that does not belong to you because it means you really have no control over what happens to it. Sounds like the owner might be taking advantage of you and I'm sorry, but it means that you have to either go on being taken advantage of or end it by taking the horses back.


----------



## nemo (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay thank you for all your help anyway xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

What does it cost to file a claim where you are. Make sure you have every receipt, and if you are willing to fight and take the chance, have your vet involved and do everything recommended. Perhaps if you rack up enough money, the owner will rather give them to you than pay.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

This same stupid thing happened to me  I kept someones mare because she was selling her horses, and said she would let me keep her for free. We talked about getting her bred, but she somehow opened the gate and walked to the other pasture with a stud in it, then got bred through the fence. I paid for all of the feed until 2 weeks before she was going to have the foal. Then all of a sudden - she started paying for her feed and claimed the foal. I offered her 600$ for it but she refused. Not to hijack your thread but would there be any way the foal is mine? It was by my stud. It is 4 months old now and still in my care.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Is she disputing giving you the mare? Did anyone ever hear her give you the mare, any conversation? As the owner of the mare, doesn't that make you owner of the foal?


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

She didn't ever say I could have the mare. She asked me to keep her. She never really asked about the mare for the year that I had her, until she heard about her being pregnant. Then she started paying expenses for her but in still the one working my butt off for this mare in caring for her.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

It doesn't matter how much you love a horse, if it's not your horse, then _it's not your horse_, nor is the foal yours (in the second case, you cannot claim it "because the stud is mine", the owner never approved it nor agreed to pay for a stud fee).

Give the mare and the foal back, refuse to pay for feed and care, and next time you want a horse, *buy one.*

I know that a lease or a "free horse to ride" sound very good, but the truth is that you don't have any choice regarding a horse that you don't own. 

Even the money you spent for the horse's care can be justified as "well you had the chance to ride *my* horse any time you wanted, so it's right that you paid for it"

In my country, paying for lawyers is extremely expensive, and a trial can last years, so I fully understand if you don't want to go this way.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> This same stupid thing happened to me  I kept someones mare because she was selling her horses, and said she would let me keep her for free. We talked about getting her bred, but she somehow opened the gate and walked to the other pasture with a stud in it, then got bred through the fence. I paid for all of the feed until 2 weeks before she was going to have the foal. Then all of a sudden - she started paying for her feed and claimed the foal. I offered her 600$ for it but she refused. Not to hijack your thread but would there be any way the foal is mine? It was by my stud. It is 4 months old now and still in my care.


Her mare, her foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with the others - send the pair of them back to the owner. There are plenty of good horses out there not to be getting mixed up in this kind of mess. Cut your losses and move on. I know you love the horse, but I can only see this ending badly down the road so you are better to get out of it now and find a horse better suited to your needs.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. I do want to also add that getting a passport will be nothing towards the ownership of this foal. All you are doing is creating more expense for yourself as you will need to get markings done, a microchip implants and send away for the registration. It cost me the region of €100 to get this done to a pony I had for my daughter. The passport may be in your name, but I would be shocked if it stood to anything in court. There will be no breeding recorded (I would assume), no record of payment for stud fees, ect.


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

Not to be "that guy", but this has been an ongoing issue for 8 months? You didn't iron out the deets in all this time?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed with the others. You agreed to keep the horse. When she foaled, you should have sent them back to the owner or offered to purchase them.
They are not your horses. 
You agreed to keep them and did not negotiate or ask for monies for feed etc. 
It may be an expensive lesson, but I am sure it will be one you will not forget.


----------

